# Identify Pleco



## atomicraven (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi, i was hoping someone with a little more experience with pleco's. I have two of these guys, there approx 4 inches at the minute. And i cant for the life of me identify what type they are.
I have taken the best pics i can with my camera and really hoping that someone might be able to help. Hope that the picture links have worked properly!

Thanks in advance
http://[URL=http://img524.imageshack.us/i/img0673x.jpg/]
[/URL]


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

considering that there are about 500-600 species of loricaridae ; you may have a small problem..best thing for you to do is go here...................................

www.planetcatfish.com

go to "cat E-log".....then "L-numbers...and just start browsing the pics...


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like a common to me. The best pics for identification though are from the side.


----------



## atomicraven (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you, I have been through the internet trying to locate the type and must have looked through that e cat on plant cat fish about 100 times and still havent found it.

I've uploaded more pictures of the plec 







[/URL][/IMG]

[IMG=http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/3852/picture142b.jpg][/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG=http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/5615/picture162d.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

atomicraven said:


> Thank you, I have been through the internet trying to locate the type and must have looked through that e cat on plant cat fish about 100 times and still havent found it.
> 
> I've uploaded more pictures of the plec
> 
> ...



Whoa that is definitely not a common now that you have posted some better pictures. I have never seen one like that before.


----------



## atomicraven (Sep 19, 2009)

I didnt think they were common ones, but i'm totally stuck as to what they are. There great in the tank, very peaceful, and very lively. However i don't even know if there male or female or anything!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

most likely they will not be big enough to sex for awhile.just from the looks of them ; i feel that they may be a species that will reach 8-12 inches...
not quite right for ancistris..not quite right for hypancistris..could be hypostomus..


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Check out the L-138 on Planet Catfish. That's the closest body pattern I could find. Your pics don't have the dorsal standing up...so it's hard to tell. Look at the last (4th) pic.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

No,
I think this is it: http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?species=hypostomus+cochliodon&image_id=1034
There are some pics of the mouth, that look like your 1st pic. Either way, I think John had it right. It's a Hypostomus.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think you are right rich..i believe it is the Hypostomus Cochliodon...ravens fish even has some of the orange starting the tail and dorsal.it may well even excede 12 inches ; but i am not sure.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

yea i think rich is right that looks exactly like in the pics he gave us..well good luck


----------

